# FAST FOOD STRIKES CALLED IN 100 CITIES...



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

FAST FOOD STRIKES CALLED IN 100 CITIES...


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

oh... that article was full of so much fail... SO MUCH FAIL


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

This article would be so much better if it said AIR STRIKES called in 100 cities.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I'll summarize it for you. "WAAAAAHHHHHHH! I have no skills. I only work 20 hours a week. I can't live on that. WAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!! Sniff. Sniff. Pay me more. Life isn't fair. I should be making at least $80k a year. WWWWAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

These people are in for a world of hurt when amnesty kicks in and their job is given to away to someone who can work ten times harder.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

I wish I could funnel all the education, training, fatigue, and bullshit, and value I provide to my department to hit 80k into a pill. Then I would make them take that GIANT pill rectally.


----------



## FourInchFury (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

15 Dollars an hour, huh. Full-time that would be $31,200 a year.

A new Soldier/Sailor/Marine/Airman starts at $18,194 a year.

Yeah. That's equitable.


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

Just imagine walking into your boss office and *demanding* he/she *doubles* your salary  just because you could use more money and really would like to work less ...


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Boston Police just did that to the City Council-they vote tomorrow...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

And they can't even get the damn orders right and they want $15?! Ha!!


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Fuzzywuzzy said:


> 15 Dollars an hour, huh. Full-time that would be $31,200 a year.
> 
> A new Soldier/Sailor/Marine/Airman starts at $18,194 a year.
> 
> Yeah. That's equitable.


I get your point, but the donks that want more money flipping burgers work for private businesses.

Soldiers/Marines are paid by Uncle Sam.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Yes they do, but here's the thing. If you start paying unskilled labor $15 an hour, skilled labor is going to demand more. This makes perfect sense because someone with training, education and a skill should make more than someone without any of these things. Not to mention the fact that these corporations are not going to even pretend to entertain the idea of cutting into their profit margins or executive salaries. So, how are they going to make up the difference? They're going to raise prices. Now they've raised prices for everyone. This means the skilled laborers that I previously mentioned not only want to make more, but need to make more just to maintain their current standard of living. Before you know it, costs of all goods and services are going to increase. This across the board increase in the cost of all goods and services is going to drive up the cost of living. The end result is that these unskilled workers are now making $15 an hour, but the new "living" wage will be somewhere around $25-30 an hour. And let's not forget that those skilled laborers that I was talking about are not going to get a 95% pay raise if they manage to get a raise at all. So those folks who have training, education and skills will no longer be able to afford the lifestyle that they have worked for. This will cause them to have to cut or even eliminate discretionary spending which will in turn have a negative effect on the economy as a whole.

People seem to forget that we are not a nation that was built on unskilled labor. These unskilled jobs are starter jobs they are not careers. If you want a career that pays well; then, you need to learn a skill. That doesn't mean you have to go to a 4 year college, but it does mean you have to work at learning how to do something.

Let me leave you with this thought. My oldest is currently working on her Master's Degree and is at the highest pay scale for her job as group leader for an after school program. Because of her education she makes $14.50 an hour. Do you really think that someone in a position that requires no skill should make more than someone with a BS in Developmental Psychology who is working in a position that requires education and training? By the way, she can only work part time because she is currently taking a full course load AND doing a practicum, so she still had to borrow money to help cover living expenses. Do you think raising the hourly rate for unskilled labor is going to help or hurt my daughter as she juggles her finances while she finishes school?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Only 2% of Citizens make minimum wage, this is more about punishing those big bad corporatons and gettting the youth back to drinking the kool aid.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

The power of a strike is in its ability to paralyze a critical infrastructure through labor solidarity. Automobile workers can strike and call attention to their grievances because we need cars and the spare parts for cars. I kind of doubt this country would come to a screeching halt if people couldn't get their McRibs. I rarely eat fast food....maybe this country would get healthier if fast-food workers went on strike more often.

As people pointed out, entry level jobs are not meant to be living-wage jobs. I worked at McDonald's when I was fifteen, for a lousy $4.85 an hour. It was a crummy job, but if a worker showed the slightest inclination to make a career of it and had even a lukewarm IQ, they could be put into the management track, where a person can make significantly more money and have decent benefits.










*"**Hey, I started out mopping the floor just like you guys. But now&#8230; now I'm washing lettuce. Soon I'll be on fries; then the grill. And pretty soon, I'll make assistant manager, and that's when the big bucks start rolling in."*


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Killjoy said:


> I worked at McDonald's when I was fifteen, for a lousy $4.85 an hour.


Man, I only got $4.25. I quit for the illustrious world of bagging groceries.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Don't fret. I made $3.35 an hour in my first full time take out job. Of course that was 1984.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Bussing tables for $5 an hour under the table! Friday and Saturday nights only.


----------



## GoArmy14 (Oct 17, 2013)

Back when I was in basic my drill sergeant used to love to tell everyone that they made around 2 dollars an hour because we "were never off the clock." Made all of the 18 year olds question what they just got themselves into.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Mr. Rojas= 23 years old, working for 20-25 hours, living at home with mommy and daddee....but somehow can't save $100.00 for his Pharmacist's Licence?
GARBAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Borrow it you idiot!


----------



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

grn3charlie said:


> Don't fret. I made $3.35 an hour in my first full time take out job. Of course that was 1984.


Was that alot of money back then? Gas and milk must have been real cheap.

I made $5.00/hr in 2001. I was 13 yo.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Boston Man said:


> Was that alot of money back then? Gas and milk must have been real cheap.
> 
> I made $5.00/hr in 2001. I was 13 yo.


IIRC, it wasn't alot but is wasn't pidly considering I was living at home.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

mpd61 said:


> Mr. Rojas= 23 years old, working for 20-25 hours, living at home with mommy and daddee....but somehow can't save $100.00 for his Pharmacist's Licence?
> GARBAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Borrow it you idiot!


Can't be that important to him then. I'm sure just about everyone here has given up some thing or things to scrape up enough money for something they really cared about. Maybe these folks need a lesson in setting priorities. Hell, if this kid was really motivated he could probably get $100 from the redemption center in a short amount of time just by picking up bottles and cans.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2013)

Geez. When I was 20, I was living on my own, working 2 jobs, and still broke most of the time. If I needed cash, I'd head downtown to the blood bank and sell my plasma for 40 bucks a pop. 

Ahhh, the good old days. 

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------

